# Denso Iridium spark plug update....



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

I just swaped my OEm plugs for Denso Iridium. Wow, you can feel the difference right away. :thumbup: 

Noramlly when my car is cold I had slight hesitation in second gear at 1500-2000RPM. It just didn't really want to accelerate. Now, no more such lag. The car just seems to rev more freely.

Throttle response is also a bit better. So far so good.

Fuel consumption report to follw once I test them more.

For the reference: Denso Iridium IK20 #5304.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

FYI the NGK Iridium IX is considered superior to the Denso Iridium, they supposedly last longer and they certainly cost less


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Cheaper for sure, superior, highly doubt it.  

Denso uses thinner electrode 0.4mm vs 0.6mm in NGK, thus requiring less power to ignite the spark. The U-groove is also a beneficial feature (aids in production of the flame core to improve combustion) that NGK lacks. And also smaller electrode means that less wear will occur.

Price is the only downside of the Denso plugs.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Are you sure what you feel isn't because your old plugs were shot?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Are you sure what you feel isn't because your old plugs were shot?


Well, following BMW's 100K replacement they shouldn't be shot at 28K, right?  But yeah, they looked well used indeed.

However, I've never had this happy response before, since new. It used to be fairly good, but definitely never as good as it is now.

I'll see how the car runs over time, track/hwy/street to see how the fuel mileage and throttle response change. :dunno:


----------



## fcotanis (Jan 30, 2004)

BMW has not designed this with their bottom ends. The stock NGK plug is with 4 prongs for a reason. The spark kernel on the stock plug also is not hindered in it's path towards the piston head like on the POS Denso.

I say POS Denso because I was a moron, dumbass , (your fav. cuss here) and tried to "TUNE" my ignition system. Money and time lost over nothing when I should just have replaced the plugs with stock ones which I finally did and the engine runs like clock work UNDER ALL CONDITIONS INCLUDING HEATSOAKED IN THE SUMMER after 15minutes of redlining (when I could hear on the Densos the VANOS fighting to back off timing away from me.)

I am one "anal" (again pardon my French) critter when it comes to knowing what is going on with my vehicle - My sound system is shocked when I turn it on every few months. Instead I like to listen to my car.
If you want your car running like it was meant to in all conditions without worry or concern just put the damn LASERCUT NGK 4 prong platinum back on. BMW did not throw some plugs in this car. They test drove it. In all conditions.

And NGK iridiums ARE better then Densos. For starters when I saw my NGKs in the box I could not believe how picture perfect they were.
When I got my Denso Iridiums I was shocked for the money - they were not looking nowhere near the perfection I expected. The thread did not appear to be picture perfect on the plugs, There were some minute steel whool fragments on the thread that I picked off. as I said - I am one anal critter. And I do know my Beast and for a matter of fact any 3 series since 00.
Performance wise NGKs IXs seem to last linger then the Densos in the treatment I gave them.

Nice forum people - this mistake about Denso made me want to register before people start screwing their own car up. Please please please - stick to NGK OEM style - it is the absolute best plug as I have found out repeteadly on other cars as well as the BMW. Bosh 4 prongs are also no measure to the NGKs. I had those on my Nissan Sentra and on my Camry. They went out like regular resistor plugs - 30Kmiles my car was having issues shaking and low rpm operation was ugly!!!!

Best of luck,
Filip


----------



## VT325is (Jun 1, 2002)

fcotanis,

I remember your name from some other forum. If I remember correctly, didn't you at one time try the plasma solution coils. Is this part of the "tuning" of which you speak. If so, are you also down on those as well?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

fcotanis said:


> BMW has not designed this with their bottom ends. The stock NGK plug is with 4 prongs for a reason. The spark kernel on the stock plug also is not hindered in it's path towards the piston head like on the POS Denso.
> 
> I say POS Denso because I was a moron, dumbass , (your fav. cuss here) and tried to "TUNE" my ignition system. Money and time lost over nothing when I should just have replaced the plugs with stock ones which I finally did and the engine runs like clock work UNDER ALL CONDITIONS INCLUDING HEATSOAKED IN THE SUMMER after 15minutes of redlining (when I could hear on the Densos the VANOS fighting to back off timing away from me.)
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting experience. 

But you saying that OEM spark plugs are great doesn't make much sense in my case. Mine were shot and the engine responded like crap starting roughly after 20K miles and getting natier by the 28K as I am now.. So you can see how I am not a fan of NGK 4 OEM plugs. You should have seen them when I took them out.

Like I said, so far I am very pleased with the Denso. They came in great shape, perfectly clean all around. I track my car, so I'll see how they'll perform under those conditions.

BTW, I don't expect them to last me much over 20K miles either. But now I know they won't last that long, rather than with the OEM 100K BS. :dunno:


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> Hmmm, interesting experience.
> 
> But you saying that OEM spark plugs are great doesn't make much sense in my case. Mine were shot and the engine responded like crap starting roughly after 20K miles and getting natier by the 28K as I am now.. So you can see how I am not a fan of NGK 4 OEM plugs. You should have seen them when I took them out.
> 
> ...


where can i get the NBK ones and the denso ones please link me to both =)


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

kevmo said:


> where can i get the NBK ones and the denso ones please link me to both =)


Bought my set from these guys.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33693&item=2455604067


----------

